# I need a postive id on this fish?



## oden (Jan 18, 2004)

These fish were sold to me as black piranha? I have had red bellys before but not the black. I have 10 that are about 1 1/2" long in a 135 gall tank with two 2" plecostomsu.







see picture attached


----------



## oden (Jan 18, 2004)

and another picture


----------



## oden (Jan 18, 2004)

another picture


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Look like little reds to me.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Pygo's for sure. prob RBP but too small to tell


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

natts


----------



## RonW (Sep 2, 2003)

Red Belly for sure!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

They look like baby reds to me as well, but it's hard to tell for sure at this stage.
Post some updated pictures whne they have gained 1,5 or so inches (if they are indeed reds, that should be in 1-2 months time), and we'll try again...

How do they get along?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looks like u got reds


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

looks like reds to me too


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

REDS


----------



## chessie13 (Jan 7, 2004)

I got reds from Ash about a month ago that look just like that.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

you got ripped, as those are pygo. But definitely not blacks.

Here is a pick of a black serra speices, see the difference in head.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

here is a sharper one of the head structure..


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Finally see how pointed the head is and how detailed the back is, not a smooth curve as pygos


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

It's a rbp


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

red belly for sure!
peeps that order from RW usually get what they didnt order.
all i can say is dont order from rw nomore
order from ash or pedro or geroge heh


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes they are reds....

Jim


----------



## oden (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey thanks guys... I won't make that mistake again! I'm ordering from Ash, Pedro or George very soon!! RiverWonders ____


----------

